# Another Swallow IF, My favorite hawk and a few others



## coastalconn (Jun 2, 2014)

A few from today.  As the sun was getting low, I decided I would try to figure out the better beamer.  As luck would have it I found my favorite hawk trying to catch squirrels, He isn't the most skilled hunter, but makes up for it with his poses, lol... comments welcome!

1


Juvi RT Portrait session 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2 - all you can fit in the frame at 13 feet and 600mm, lol


Juvi RT Portrait session 2 (uncropped) by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3 I actually struggled with the better beamer.  But got this one that I liked


Juvi RT Portrait session 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4 Tufted Titmouse with grub


Titmouse with grub 6_2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


Osprey flight 6_2 male by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

6


Swallow in flight 6_2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## baturn (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent as always. Did you employ the Better Beamer on camera or do you  have a bracket or some such.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmm that Swallow, amazing perspective Kris. I need to raise the camera more, because that is one perspective that is outstanding with looking down on it. Very interesting and loving that one. Nice work. 

That Hawk is a true beauty and excellent close shots, shows up those details beautifully. Titmouse, cute little one and nice behaviour. Osprey is you sig shots and it shows why. Excellent.

All the best Kris, that Swallow is to die for !!.

Danny.


----------



## Fotureblog (Jun 3, 2014)

Great photos, especially the flying swallow. Considering how fast they are, it is an excellent result. And of course the perspective is amazing.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow! Kris...these are all a beauty...the pose of Hawk #1 is very intense and you nailed that one so good. And #3's pose is similar to an eagle....magnificent pose. And the swallow -- if there is a word to describe "perfect shot" this is it! 

Did your equipments put a dent in your cheque book or what?! :hail:


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Very nice!





Fotureblog said:


> Great photos, especially the flying swallow. Considering how fast they are, it is an excellent result. And of course the perspective is amazing.





baturn said:


> Excellent as always. Did you employ the Better Beamer on camera or do you  have a bracket or some such.


Thanks!  I have my cheap Meike SB-910 on camera, I do have a bracket, but I'm still trying to figure the beamer out.  So before I clamp another piece of hardware to my body, I have to decide if it is worth it, lol..



nzmacro said:


> Hmmm that Swallow, amazing perspective Kris. I need to raise the camera more, because that is one perspective that is outstanding with looking down on it. Very interesting and loving that one. Nice work.
> 
> That Hawk is a true beauty and excellent close shots, shows up those details beautifully. Titmouse, cute little one and nice behaviour. Osprey is you sig shots and it shows why. Excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny, btw thank you for the nomination last month, I didn't even know it was there until I saw the voting poll!




IzzieK said:


> Wow! Kris...these are all a beauty...the pose of Hawk #1 is very intense and you nailed that one so good. And #3's pose is similar to an eagle....magnificent pose. And the swallow -- if there is a word to describe "perfect shot" this is it!
> 
> Did your equipments put a dent in your cheque book or what?! :hail:


In the scheme of things, and compared to many others, not really.  1K body, 1K lens..  Alot less than other options, lol, but still a lot of money to me!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 3, 2014)

You know what I think about your work Kris, it's magnificent. But it's about time you changed your signature, don't you think?


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 3, 2014)

Another outstanding set.  Nothing but the utmost respect for anyone (and their kit) who can catch a swallow in flight like that -- they're maddeningly quick!


----------



## baturn (Jun 3, 2014)

"Thanks! I have my cheap Meike SB-910 on camera, I do have a bracket, but I'm still trying to figure the beamer out. So before I clamp another piece of hardware to my body, I have to decide if it is worth it, lol.."

I ask because when using a Better Beamer on my SB 800 on camera, I often get the bird version of red eye, and because it isn't actually red, it is difficult to deal with in post.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow! I'm smitten with the last one!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 3, 2014)

baturn said:


> "Thanks! I have my cheap Meike SB-910 on camera, I do have a bracket, but I'm still trying to figure the beamer out. So before I clamp another piece of hardware to my body, I have to decide if it is worth it, lol.."
> 
> I ask because when using a Better Beamer on my SB 800 on camera, I often get the bird version of red eye, and because it isn't actually red, it is difficult to deal with in post.


I think it is called slate eye. I noticed it on some of the birds.  If I strap the bracket and flash on, I'm almost back to the same weight as the Sigma, so I'm having a hard time trying to figure it out. Where's MatthewO? He c o Ulf help us.. he always got great results with the beamer


----------



## mishele (Jun 3, 2014)

Lovin the last one!! Because, you know, anyone can take the other shots...hehe 
Awesome set, my friend!


----------



## baturn (Jun 3, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > "Thanks! I have my cheap Meike SB-910 on camera, I do have a bracket, but I'm still trying to figure the beamer out. So before I clamp another piece of hardware to my body, I have to decide if it is worth it, lol.."
> ...



Thanks. Hopefully Matthew O will be along with some suggestions.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 3, 2014)

Somebody had to nominate it Kris, on the turn like that over water is what I'm after, fantastic angle that one and this shot looking slightly down on it, well I want that as well, hey I'm greedy  The toughest birds to nail in flight. Wonderful shots Kris.


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 3, 2014)

Where these taken with the Tamron 150-600? Please say they were as I have one on order lol.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 3, 2014)

Rgollar said:


> Where these taken with the Tamron 150-600? Please say they were as I have one on order lol.


Yes sir, all with the Tammy 150-600!


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 3, 2014)

I am amazed at the quality of that lens. Not saying it wasnt you because I do not exspect to get your results but its nice knowing its possible with that lens. Great shots


----------



## LarryLomona (Jun 3, 2014)

These are awesome, very nicely done.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 3, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> You know what I think about your work Kris, it's magnificent. But it's about time you changed your signature, don't you think?


OK, just for you Raj, I updated my signature 



Rgollar said:


> I am amazed at the quality of that lens. Not saying it wasnt you because I do not exspect to get your results but its nice knowing its possible with that lens. Great shots





LarryLomona said:


> These are awesome, very nicely done.


Thanks!  I've decided the Tamron 150-600 will be my primary lens.  Even got it a nice camo coat from the UK..


----------

